# Top 5 2x12 cabs?



## torqueofficial (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey I'm thinking about getting a 2x12 cab and I just want to know what are the ones you consider the best for metal.


----------



## Enselmis (Dec 26, 2011)

<3 Orange PPC212. Apparently the Port City 212's are ridiculous as well, I've not tried one though.


----------



## Mordacain (Dec 26, 2011)

That probably depends on your budget and what is most easily available regionally. Also depends on what music you will be playing through it and what kind of amp.

Personally, I love the Mesa Rectifier 2x12 for heavy tones, but is out of my budget. For cleaner tones I'd prefer a nice open-back cab (or partial) like the Egnater Tweaker 2x12. On a budget, the convertible Jet City JCA24S is pretty nice as you can remove a panel for partially open-back tones at will (its also stereo or mono).

I'm picking up an Egnater Tourmaster 2x12 next week which will probably fill all of my needs (super clean to fairly heavy) and is also rather affordable. Just depends on what fits your needs best.


----------



## S-O (Dec 26, 2011)

G-Flex 2x12.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Dec 27, 2011)

Mesa, Vader, Orange, Engl, and Fryette for the metalz!


----------



## Double A (Dec 27, 2011)

S-O said:


> G-Flex 2x12.


This. I use a G-flex and it is just killer. Sounds immense is easily as loud as any 4x12 and the design is the correct one that every company needs to use.


----------



## wowspare (Dec 27, 2011)

You need to tell us your budget if you want serious answers.


----------



## g-zs (Dec 27, 2011)

Budget and amp you're going to use with this cab. Mesa, Engl and Orange are pretty popular and good sounding, but not with all amps


----------



## KAMI (Dec 27, 2011)

fryette big bottom

dv mark

orange 

engl

framus


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 27, 2011)

Zilla Thiele 

Orange

Boogie

Engl

Marshall

Joking. Not Marshall 

Haven't played anything else in ages but I do hear good things about Port City and Framus.


----------



## Atomshipped (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd think Orange, Mesa Boogie, and Fryette are way up there.


----------



## Angus Clark (Dec 27, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> Zilla Thiele



Why the Thiele and not the fatboy/super-fatboy?


----------



## edsped (Dec 27, 2011)

Love my G-Flex.

I'd get a Port City or a used EarCandy Buzzbomb if I had the money.


----------



## Kairos (Dec 27, 2011)

Angus Clark said:


> ShadyDavey said:
> 
> 
> > Zilla Thiele
> ...



ya, y u no liek what nolly b usin? fatbays are sooo much better, i herd his videos.


----------



## torqueofficial (Dec 27, 2011)

my budget is about 600 US


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 27, 2011)

Avatar. 

Traditional if you want a Mesa Standard, Contemporary if you want an Orange, or Vintage if you want something more Marshall/Bogner like. 

Great quality, tons of tolex/grill/speaker options, great service, all at close to half the price of the cabs they're emulating. I've been able to play the Traditional and Contemporary side by side with their Mesa and Orange counterparts and they easily kept up, in fact I greatly preferred the Avatar over the Orange.


----------



## MaxSwagger (Dec 27, 2011)

I love my Basson 2x12. If you can find a used one snag it for sure.


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 28, 2011)

Avatar is awesome value.

Used Mesa is also my favourite.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Dec 28, 2011)

I really like those "old school 80's butt metal vertical slant face" Mesa Boogies with the metal grill. Damn those things are HAWT! I had a chance to test drive one with a 50w Marshall JCM900... OHHHH WEEEE!!! If you want body and articulation, that right there. The cool thing about them is the top speaker is open and the bottom speaker is closed. Genius. 

Those Egnater 2x12s are pretty nice too.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Dec 28, 2011)

I really want to try the DV Mark 2x12, rated at 300w. hello 27 lb gig worthy cab!?


----------



## petereanima (Dec 28, 2011)

Clearly, you guys need to try out the Diezel 212!


----------



## Angus Clark (Dec 29, 2011)

petereanima said:


> Clearly, you guys need to try out the Diezel 212!



I've great things about them too.


----------



## GTailly (Dec 29, 2011)

Nomades 2x12.
I got a custom one loaded with Jensen tornados and it freakin' blows.

Check'em out.
Custom guitar cab Nomades Cabinets | Home


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 29, 2011)

Kairos said:


> ya, y u no liek what nolly b usin? fatbays are sooo much better, i herd his videos.





Exactly. Subjectivity!


----------



## GTailly (Dec 29, 2011)

haha! x)
Zilla cabs was in my choice list before getting my Nomades.
There is no way I am looking back to that choice. 

But yeah, once again, subjectivity.


----------



## coldandhomeless (Dec 29, 2011)

Dr. Z.... BEST ONE PERIOD! i tried a bunch, but the dr z Z BEST was just unstoppable! celestion gt1275t and celestion vintage 30 in the same box... just my 2 cents


----------



## Angus Clark (Dec 29, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> Exactly. Subjectivity!



I know I know, and I don't like the fatboy cos it wot nolly be usin, it's because it seems every 
person with experience with the company suggests the fatboy for heavy playing. I was just wondering what the reasons were for preferring the Thiele.


----------



## metalvince333 (Dec 29, 2011)

Inhaler said:


> Nomades 2x12.
> I got a custom one loaded with Jensen tornados and it freakin' blows.
> 
> Check'em out.
> Custom guitar cab Nomades Cabinets | Home


As he said! Theyre amazing! Got them with eminence speakers but they offer pretty much anything you could dream of! 






By metalvince333 at 2011-08-14


----------



## torqueofficial (Dec 29, 2011)

Inhaler said:


> Nomades 2x12.
> I got a custom one loaded with Jensen tornados and it freakin' blows.
> 
> Check'em out.
> Custom guitar cab Nomades Cabinets | Home


 
How expensive are they? Where are they built?


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 29, 2011)

G-Flex 
Blackstar makes some nice stuff too


----------



## GTailly (Dec 29, 2011)

torqueofficial said:


> How expensive are they? Where are they built?



I paid mine 650$ (Canadian) but expect shipping fees.
They are made in Quebec, Canada.

Most awesome cab I have ever owned.
Best value for the price. Maybe try contacting them and see if they so international shipping 'cause I am not sure they still do it but they used to.


----------



## GTailly (Jan 10, 2012)

Here is the thread I made on the cab if you are interested. 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...-belated-nomades-custom-2x12.html#post2815371


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 10, 2012)

Angus Clark said:


> I know I know, and I don't like the fatboy cos it wot nolly be usin, it's because it seems every
> person with experience with the company suggests the fatboy for heavy playing. I was just wondering what the reasons were for preferring the Thiele.



I like the name 

Nah, I'm hugely paranoid about bottom end and clarity so having chatted with Paul although the Fatboy is capable of dealing with most probably any reasonable set-up I thought the Thiele had a little something extra - just a personal foible rather than a slight against the Fatboy.


----------



## pitbulltodd (Jan 10, 2012)

i like avatar especially with how affordable they are


----------

